# حاسه اللمس



## ++menooo++ (26 فبراير 2006)

*حاسه اللمس*

*الـجـلـد*​


الجلد هو الكساء (الغطاء) الخارجي لجسمنا، يقوم الجلد بوظائف مختلفة، مثل الدفاع عن الجسم من الإصابات، ومن اشعاعات خطرة ومن دخول الجراثيم.

يحوي الجلد ملايين المستقبلات التي تستقبل معلومات من البيئة التي تحيطنا .




الحواس الموجوده بالجلد :

حاسة اللمس .

الإحساس بالحراره .

الإحساس بالألم .



تنتشر هذه الإحساسات في الجلد كله الذي يغلف جسمنا .

حواس الجلد تزودنا بمعلومات ضرورية كثيرة عن البيئة التي نعيش فيها .

مستقبلات اللمس، مستقبلات الحراره ومستقبلات الالم عديده ومنتشره بالجلد كله .

المعلومات التي تجمع بواسطة مستقبلات الجلد تنتقل بواسطة الأعصاب الى مركز الإحساس الذي في الدماغ .



*حاسة اللمس :*​

نستعمل حاسة اللمس عندما نلمس أجسام ونتحسسها .

توجد الملايين من مستقبلات اللمس في الجلد بالقرب من سطحه الخارجي، توجد في الطبقه الداخليه للجلد مستقبلات الضغط .

مستقبلات اللمس تستقبل إحساسات لمس خفيفه ومؤقته. مستقبلات الضغط تستقبل إحساسات قوية ومستمرة أكثر .

توجد لمستقبلات اللمس قدرة تمييز حساسة جدا .



*الإحساس بالألم :*​


مستقبلات خاصة، مستقبلات الألم التي في الجلد تستقبل الألم ز

مستقبلات الألم هي أطراف أعصاب تكون قريبة من سطح الجلد .




*الإحساس بالحراره:​*


الحاسة التي بمساعدتها ميزنا بين الماء البارد والماء الساخن .

تطرأ تغييرات كثيرة على درجة حرارة البيئه التي نعيش فيها.

المعلومات التي نجمعها بمساعدة حاسة الحرارة تجعلنا نتصرف بشكل ملائم، مثلا البحث عن ظل كملجأ من الشمس الوهاجه، لباس دافئ في الشتاء، تبريد وتدفئة البيت حسب فصول السنه .

مستقبلات الحرارة الصغيرة هي من نوعين: مستقبلات السخونة ومستقبلات البرودة.

عدد مستقبلات السخونة لا يساوي عدد مستقبلات البرودة .

مستفبلات الحرارة لا تنتشر بشكل متجانس (متساوي) في الجلد .

_صلوا من اجل ضعف مينوو_​


----------



## ++sameh++ (12 مارس 2006)

*معلومات قيمة اوى يا مينو ، ربنا معاك*


----------

